# For that special girl whose a distance away



## dirtykidsnation (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey there Delilah
What's it like in New York City?
I'm a thousand miles away
But girl, tonight you look so pretty
Yes you do
Times Square can't shine as bright as you
I swear it's true

Hey there Delilah
Don't you worry about the distance
I'm right there if you get lonely
Give this song another listen
Close your eyes
Listen to my voice, it's my disguise
I'm by your side

Oh it's what you do to me
Oh it's what you do to me
Oh it's what you do to me
Oh it's what you do to me
What you do to me

Hey there Delilah
I know times are getting hard
But just believe me, girl
Someday I'll pay the bills with this guitar
We'll have it good
We'll have the life we knew we would
My word is good

Hey there Delilah
I've got so much left to say
If every simple song I wrote to you
Would take your breath away
I'd write it all
Even more in love with me you'd fall
We'd have it all

Oh it's what you do to me
Oh it's what you do to me
Oh it's what you do to me
Oh it's what you do to me

A thousand miles seems pretty far
But they've got planes and trains and cars
I'd walk to you if I had no other way
Our friends would all make fun of us
and we'll just laugh along because we know
That none of them have felt this way
Delilah I can promise you
That by the time we get through
The world will never ever be the same
And you're to blame

Hey there Delilah
You be good and don't you miss me
Two more years and you'll be done with school 
And I'll be making history like I do
You'll know it's all because of you
We can do whatever we want to
Hey there Delilah here's to you
This one's for you

Oh it's what you do to me
Oh it's what you do to me
Oh it's what you do to me
Oh it's what you do to me
What you do to me.


Peace
Dirty Kid


----------



## SquirrelGod (Jul 15, 2008)

I thought the 'Hay there Vagina' one was better.


----------



## AchillesLast (Jul 17, 2008)

SquirrelGod said:


> I thought the 'Hay there Vagina' one was better.


YouTube - Hey there vagina

OH MY LORD THANK YOU! too fucking funny.


----------



## dirtykidsnation (Jul 18, 2008)

You know what? When I first read your guys posts, I was like wow, what pricks. But fuck it, your not in my situation, the song doesn't speak to you like it does me. I wish you guys would find another way of entertaining yourselves then picking on me and a song I like. I'm not gonna flame you, I'm not even gonna curse you. In fact I hope you guys find happiness in your life if you haven't already.

Peace 
Dirty Kid


----------



## smokablunt16 (Aug 14, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Yea i fucked her


 
Im just going out on a limb here but... im guessing your the one leaving reps sayin 'thanks for letting me fuck your girl'..... just a feeling.. Because in one of my threads i got A LOT of points for the rep and your the only one with enough bars that would give that many points..


----------



## dirtykidsnation (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm sorry your accusing me of being that person and I can promise you I'm not. I don't find a need to run around this site saying those things.

Peace
Dirty Kid


----------



## AchillesLast (Aug 14, 2008)

dirtykidsnation said:


> You know what? When I first read your guys posts, I was like wow, what pricks. But fuck it, your not in my situation, the song doesn't speak to you like it does me. I wish you guys would find another way of entertaining yourselves then picking on me and a song I like. I'm not gonna flame you, I'm not even gonna curse you. In fact I hope you guys find happiness in your life if you haven't already.
> 
> Peace
> Dirty Kid


That song did have special meaning for me when I was dating long distance. But I couldn't help myself when whoever it was mentioned the Hey there Vagina song. It is pretty funny if you think about it. I hope all goes well with your long distance relationship. Mine is still going strong however, it helped that she moved to my town after 8 months of long distance. I don't think I could handle dating long distance again though.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 14, 2008)

This is one of my three year old's favorite songs.I think she likes the boy on the video.I'll kill him.


dirtykidsnation said:


> Hey there Delilah
> What's it like in New York City?
> I'm a thousand miles away
> But girl, tonight you look so pretty
> ...


----------



## dirtykidsnation (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey when you find a song that speaks to you at the moment, it means a lot to you. It just hurt that they would use the spoof as a way to degrade me is all. Hey stoney, is it your daughters first crush? But it is just a nice song to listen to.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 14, 2008)

I don't know...she's just a baby.I'm trying to make sure she knows that boys are evil.No offense.


dirtykidsnation said:


> Hey when you find a song that speaks to you at the moment, it means a lot to you. It just hurt that they would use the spoof as a way to degrade me is all. Hey stoney, is it your daughters first crush? But it is just a nice song to listen to.


----------



## dirtykidsnation (Aug 14, 2008)

Ah, don't sweat it. I'd be the same way if I had a daughter to.


----------



## Benassi (Aug 17, 2008)

Sad reality here is that while he's listening to this song thinking about "her"... She's sitting on the guy she met at her friends party's penis.


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 17, 2008)

Benassi said:


> Sad reality here is that while he's listening to this song thinking about "her"... She's sitting on the guy she met at her friends party's penis.


...fucked up man
funny...
but fucked up


----------



## Benassi (Aug 17, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> ...fucked up man
> *true...*
> but fucked up


Fixed...


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 17, 2008)

Benassi said:


> Sad reality here is that while he's listening to this song thinking about "her"... She's sitting on the guy she met at her friends party's penis.


very true. never trust a bitch.

not every female is like that... but ALOT are.


----------



## dirtykidsnation (Aug 18, 2008)

Don't worry about it man. It's true. ^.^ She broke up with me for a friend of mine, who we hung out just 2 days before I left. So yeah. Oh well, still nice song though.


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 18, 2008)

dirtykidsnation said:


> Don't worry about it man. It's true. ^.^ She broke up with me for a friend of mine, who we hung out just 2 days before I left. So yeah. Oh well, still nice song though.


damn benassi
+rep for tha prediction haha


----------



## Benassi (Aug 19, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> damn benassi
> +rep for tha prediction haha


I know my shit. Long distance relationships *never* work.


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 19, 2008)

ya but it was like u said it then next time i checked it happened haha


----------



## dirtykidsnation (Aug 19, 2008)

Nah, it happened a while ago, just thought this thread was dead.


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 19, 2008)

oh haha
ps sick tat


----------



## dirtykidsnation (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks man. I'm want to make peace a big part of my life so I decided to get me a permanent reminder.

Peace
Dirty Kid


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 20, 2008)

wheres it at?


----------



## ricky ronatello (Aug 20, 2008)

deliliah? what about mary beth? heh..


----------



## dirtykidsnation (Aug 20, 2008)

It's on my left pec. It's the size of a cd. Maybe a little bigger.

Peace
Dirty Kid


----------

